# How hospital 'neglect' cut short my mother-in-law's life: NHS governor



## Northerner (Apr 29, 2013)

A governor is suing her own NHS Trust after claiming that one of its hospitals hastened her mother-in-law?s death.
Tracey Morgan says staff failed to treat a facial injury suffered by Jean Stevens, and has accused the hospital of ?covering up? the incident.
Mrs Morgan says the case has opened her eyes to the ?frightening? lack of openness in the NHS.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...s-trust-staff-failed-treat-facial-injury.html


----------

